# Lets see those fuglies.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that most horses are beautiful in their own way but some of them are simply so ugly that the only redeeming quality is their heart or spirit. I think we all love horses enough that we can admit when one is visually less than appealing LOL.

So lets see some pix of those ugly horses that we love.

Here's Koda with those big ears, big head, big feet and short everything else. Not to mention the humongous moose nose on that big head LOL.


















And then there's Bessie, who pretty much has the same issues as Koda, just in bigger packaging LOL.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I think kodas cute in the second picture, and bessies really fat which isnkinda funny I don't have
Any pcs sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She had a good excuse, she was about 2 weeks from foaling at that point LOL. Though it just added to her fuglyness . You don't have to have a picture to enjoy the "inner" beauty in this thread.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

:O they aren't ugly their gorgus :O!!!!! mabye its just me... but i like them.. xD


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got pictures for everything! All you appy people don't get offended! 

This is Freckles. She was a rescue at my friends farm. Nice horse...ugly as sin. This is how she came to us...sunburnt without much hair left on her face. Even once her hair grew back...she never really was much of a looker!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

O_O the first pic frekles is .... uhm sunburned yuck the second is gorgus though LOL


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey now!! Bessie looks just fine! She's just big boned!!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh freckles made up for it with personality. Heres how I imagine her as a person.

55...looks 70...diner waitress. Very sassy. Always wears her hair neat. Constantly either chewing gum obnoxiously or smoking. Cusses like a sailor and gossips like crazy. Calls everyone "honey" but secretly spits in their food! 

A good girl...with a wicked side! LOL


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Ohh freckles made up for it with personality. Heres how I imagine her as a person.
> 
> 55...looks 70...diner waitress. Very sassy. Always wears her hair neat. Constantly either chewing gum obnoxiously or smoking. Cusses like a sailor and gossips like crazy. Calls everyone "honey" but secretly spits in their food!
> 
> A good girl...with a wicked side! LOL


LOL thats funny xD i can imagine that too!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I think Willow's expression in this one and just the angle of the shot make her look somewhat fugly. That monster crest doesn't help either!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think she looks fine except for her feet.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I know that most horses are beautiful in their own way but some of them are simply so ugly that the only redeeming quality is their heart or spirit. I think we all love horses enough that we can admit when one is visually less than appealing LOL.
> 
> So lets see some pix of those ugly horses that we love.
> 
> ...


 

I like their faces. Very unique looking. Not ugly to me.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay and freckles isn't quite the looker with her sunburn going on. She is kind of cute in her special little ways but the sunburn and no hair...ehh,not so much..sorry freckles. I understand cause my horse burns so she is constantly covered.


wanting to see more ugly horsies..or what you guys consider ugly.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey! I have a "fugly." 

I've had so many comments about her looks. I can name four people off the top of my head who have told me that she shouldn't be alive. Wow, thanks. 

She says: "I like to smilez wif mah teefs!"



























She's gangly and scraggly looking 99.9 percent of the time, and she's so hard to keep weight on. She has the personality of a rebelious teenager. She has a "No, you can't make me..." personality. And then momma brings out the big guns, and she's like, "Did I say that you can't MAKE me? What I really meant was that I love you totally and am more than happy to do whatever you ask -big grin- Can I have my reward now?" 

Here she is in her winter coat, looking a wee bit better. 










I still think the "she shouldn't be alive" comments were a little much... She has her faults, but I don't think she's that awful. I mean, I wouldn't breed her if my life depended on it, but come on. She's a champion on the inside =P


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

did anyone else notice that bessie and willow are practically identical????????????


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man, I can contribute here.
While I love my old man Kody to bits, he's not the prettiest of boys. He has giant feet, a big head, big ears and a back like a limousine and he doesn't help himself out any when he spends a large portion of his day with his ears pinned at someone or something! But he's more than welcome living out his retirement in my paddock.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

My boy, Bud. Around 20 years old, draft mix. Biggest belly ever! :]


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

barrelracer...it looks like hes got a horsey muffin top! LOL


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I have already posted pictures of all the beautiful Arabians I was working with this summer all over this forum so I suppose now it is time for the truth to come out..... Not all Arabians are beautiful all the time. Yes I know how shocked you all are but here is the proof:









Goes by the name of Sassy. I tell people she is a small Appendix so that she doesn't embarrass all the other Arabians with her enormous head.

Smrobs this thread cracks me up, good work


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

In the spirit of 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder' here is Scooter. I think hes gorgeous. My friend who owns him thinks hes got a big, clunky walker head. While some horses make up for it with attitude...Scooter makes it up 10 fold. The sweetest, funniest, quirkiest horse I've ever known. Love him to bits! My and my friend fight all the time...I think *for a gaited horse* he has a nice head. She thinks he is fugly. I think if he had a blaze or something other than black on his face it wouldn't be sooo bad. It doesnt help that he has teeeny tiny eyes.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> barrelracer...it looks like hes got a horsey muffin top! LOL


:lol: A very BIG horsey muffin top!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My old pony was fat, poorly conformed, and had little pig eyes. He was pretty fugly. And his personality made him work, he was so aggressive he scalped my mother and we had to return him, we didn't even ask for our money back he was so dangerous. Don't have a good pic but here's one anyway:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Huh, he _scalped_ you mother? Did he bite her hair or something? How horrible.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I actually really like moose noses.. ha ha I like Koda's head a lot, to be completely honest.. 

Anyway, here's Cowboy.. A Roman-headed old thing with massive ears.. He's actually not too bad conformationally besides that, but man, did I get a lot of hell for riding him. I rode him for two years and loved him dearly. I rode him for his owner who wanted to make a trail horse out of him (he also played the part of my 4-H horse), but he crowhopped so badly she couldn't ride him. I suppose I must've been 9 or 10 in these pictures. And yes, his tongue was out 90% of the time. He'd hang it out constantly no matter what, even just out in the pasture. Nothing was wrong with him and he rarely played with his bit, he just liked to hang it out apparently.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Huh, he _scalped_ you mother? Did he bite her hair or something? How horrible.



Bit her on the head and removed a chunk of hair and flesh.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Fiona went through a fugly stage a little while back...big headed, big nosed, big eared, half shed out baby fur so she looked moth eaten....thankfully she's grown out of it a bit, and a little more into her ears now but wow! lol


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Indy, that's too funny! She's so adorable!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Indy, I am sorry to say it but there is a real donkey quality to those ears!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Indy, I am sorry to say it but there is a real donkey quality to those ears!!


LOL don't be sorry, I am the first to say how ridiculous she looked! They are still big, but she doesn't look QUITE so much like a mule baby these days:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Fiona is gorgeous. I wonder if the donkey ears are more of a draft thing than anything else. Rafe was an ugly baby when he was born. His head was ginormous, along with his ears. I just knew that he was gonna grow up to have a big ugly head like Bessie. LOL. Talk about a mule baby .









And while his head is still big, it isn't ugly and it does at least fit the rest of his body a little better now.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Smrobs, looks like he grew into his head but his neck didn't get the memo!! Just kidding, what a cutie, love his colour and the cute pony tail in his forelock.

Indy - She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, yep. I was expecting a short neck (he got that from his mom too) and I can deal with that, I just wanted his face to be pretty.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I would take a fugly horse with sound mind and conformation with a willing and sweet attitude over some crazy beautiful horse any day of the week and he looks like he will be a great horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I sure hope so but I guess we'll know in a couple of years .


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alrighty... here is my baby. While build wise he is great... I hate his coloring. I have had quite a few people tell me he is fugly. Now hes much better looking now, then when he was born.
Haha.. here he is 7 hours old with his ugly pink eyes.








At a Month old he started looking better..








Then came 2 months old... talk about downhill.








But by 3 months he was attractive. 








And here he is now at 2 yrs old!








And while I still cant stand his coloring and think its quite ugly (although Id never tell him... lol), He has a rather nice build.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Cowgirl, OMG your boy's 2 month old photo is hilarious! It seriously looks like a big horse's rump photoshopped on to him...that's the best butt-high picture I have ever seen!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea... I can laugh now... but at that point i was like what am i gonna do with this ugly thing. All the time and research I put in to his parents before breeding failed. lol. But he grows evenly anymore.. I mean a little down hill here or there... but very minimal... unlike the ski slope he was... ****.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Decebal has the ugliest ears that I've seen :lol:. He seems to be a cow all the time.








And Staicu has an ugly head, big and paired with a roman nose. Great combination.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Kainne was admittedly pretty fugly when I brought him home...but it was really mostly humans' doing, it had a lot to do with his weight. But regardless, everyone was sort of looking at me with funny faces (after replacing my adorable Rocky pony with this big awkward thing)



















But of course, in his defense, he turned out to be quite the studmuffin IMHO


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

damnedEvans said:


> Decebal has the ugliest ears that I've seen :lol:. He seems to be a cow all the time.
> View attachment 38833
> 
> 
> ...


 
I actual like the roman nose/ mule look to staicu.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rocky Pony, 

Kainne is a STUDD MUFFIN! I want to hug him!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe :lol: he truly is. And very huggable!
Such a great guy. Even though he turned out to not be the right match for me, I'm extremely thankful to have known him.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie is a very speical horse haha.

He can be fugly and special:









Or drop dead gorgeous:









I think he likes to be fugly and stunning at the same time XD


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Staicu is VERY handsome in my opinion. I really like him.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

The first pic just doesn't do Joey justice. He looks like a mule.
But now he is turning into a studmuffin (his butt is getting bigger and more QH like by the day)
Annie has the conformation of a pony halter horse, but she is 15.2hh and looks akward. And some time she is slightly fugly


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually really like Annie's build!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> I actually really like Annie's build!


Thanks, she has a really nice build to her. But in the winter she looks like a wolly oversized appy pony. (she is a foundation QH). And she keeps her winter coat FOREVER!!! She doesn't usually shed her underbelly hair until mid June.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hahaha, I have some more fugly Arabs! :lol: They're somehow always built so tough and strong, even with the worst conformation faults!

Now granted, I don't think Playboy is fugly persay - he'd make a BEAUTIFUL Quarter Horse! He's just a REALLY lousy example of a purebred Arabian. :-|



















And Zena looked BEAUTIFUL in motion...but stand her up and let the cringes begin!



















However, she did give birth to my gorgeous little Zierra, but I'm also biased, so meh! :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got a couple!:wink: The first 2 pics are of a goofy looking ****** named Meatball. A lady had had an arabian stallion whom she desperately wanted a foal out of before gelding him but the only other horse she owned was a percheron mare. Let's just say they didnt make a good mix. This guy had goofy-as-heck conformation & a head that was _way_ too long for his body.
The 2nd horse is my neighbor's Saddlebred gelding. You cant see in the pic put he's gangly & has a sway back.
The 3rd is a gelding i used to own named Chili. His pics say it all!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Chili has such tiny little ears . Or is his head just huge? LOL.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it;s his head! lol He was a Quarab & was extremely short-backed, with a long, thick neck, big head, tiny ears & no mane. His front legs, as you can see, were also spaced quite far apart.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's another pic of his head.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, aw. I like those broad chested beasties. All the better to stabilize when roping .


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I Chilli, lilruffian! He's hilarious looking. I want to hug his neck


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,chili is unique to say the least! hehe.
He is so funny looking..something about his face...his eyes I think.
I bet he is a sweetie though.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

these are so freaking halarious! i'm especially loving the ugly arabians 

i sadly have no picture, but i can describe an ugly horse- i used to ride this old gelding at my lessons, he was black with a star, 16. hands,skinny, had a longgg back, a longggg skinny neck & a HUGE head ;D but he had the smoothest lope you'll ever ride, and SO much energy.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's mine...



















This is about the best he ever looks, haha:










I *strongly *dislike this horse, haha. He's rude, pushy, unintelligent, and fugly. He has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.




This was my first horse... He was a really fugly baby:









But amazingly, he turned into this:











Sorry... I don't like Appys, haha:















And here are a few pictures of my pretty horses making themselves look fugly...















































; )


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

The guy has to be one of the ugliest horses i've ever owned but he is also one of that fastest, Mielke has a big head, huge ears and some weird markings on his face and black specks on his back.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gidget said:


> wow,chili is unique to say the least! hehe.
> He is so funny looking..something about his face...his eyes I think.
> I bet he is a sweetie though.


 :lol:You'd think cuz he's so fugly! Actually, he's one of very few horses who i can honestly say i hated. He was stubborn, pokey, bucked when you asked him to go faster than a trot, hard to catch & never had his ears forward when he was around you. He was a right dink and i'm so glad i dont have him anymore lol (feel bad for the ppl who bought him at auction tho. He was the 2nd last horse to go through the ring & someone other than a meat buyer actually took him:-o


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

barrelracer7335 said:


> The guy has to be one of the ugliest horses i've ever owned but he is also one of that fastest, Mielke has a big head, huge ears and some weird markings on his face and black specks on his back.


 I love his color though!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Barrelracer7335, I think he's gorgeous! I love your tack, also!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Hahaha, I have some more fugly Arabs! :lol: They're somehow always built so tough and strong, even with the worst conformation faults!
> 
> Now granted, I don't think Playboy is fugly persay - he'd make a BEAUTIFUL Quarter Horse! He's just a REALLY lousy example of a purebred Arabian. :-|


Before I read the description I thought he WAS a QH :shock:


Here's my friends QH with a weird appy colouring going on. She's the hairiest thing year round and there's nothing wrong with her to make her hairy. She's just a wooly beast. She goes grayish when she's been clipped, like tarnished silver or she'll go chestnuty. She's just an ugly thing to look at, but she more than makes up for it with her personality.
She used to be a bronc horse, but she takes the best care of little kids. My friends 8 year old daughter is taking her to gymkhanas and getting 1st place trophies every time.
She's one of the best show jumping horses I've ridden, though she always puts it on when you compete and just turns into a cow. She's past jumping the big ones so I just compete her occasionally in 60cm-80cm.
I did a 60-80cm show jump day at the start of the year and got reserve champion and then a couple months later did a one day event and got 5th overall. Dressage is her worst with her 4 beat wonky canter.
To me, she's the very definition of inner beauty.
(Excuse my crappy riding...)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG,the cremello(i think) IS SO UGLY!
I never seen a horse that ugly......ew.

I like fendi..so handsome.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh how i wish my phone would work..there is a 'pony' out at our ranch whom is very fugly..he has a gigantic head and his eyes stick kinda of like.. uh a goat i think is the best description.. and he has a little-ish body but is chubby with smallish feet lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's my neighbor's little cremello colt born last june (he's was born a cremello & is one in the winter, but in the summer he looks more albino) Alot of people say he's ugly, including my friend who's my neighbor's daughter-inlaw, as well as my dad when i showed him a pic, but i think it's the pink skin around the eyes that really turns ppl off.
I think he's sorta pretty. Definitely has a Welsh face, with his eyes bugging out!:lol:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm usually not a fan of cremellos, but that is one cute baby!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think hes more creepy than fugly! LOL


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to agree with everybody, when I see a horse with pink around the eyes it just kind of turns me off. Maybe it just makes them look too human...or something, I dunno, I just don't care for it at all.

I think all of the horses I have owned/leased have been real good looking horses. 

Except for maybe Malibu, she was a good looking horse, but very long in the back, and had a VERY downhill way of going which made me feel like I was going to summersault over her shoulders at anything more than a slow meander down a trail. She also hated collection, and would fight getting into a frame with all her might (and would do nothing but trot in an arena). We ended up parting ways because our personalities just didn't click.


















In every picture I have of me riding her I am in a chair seat...it think its because i felt the need to lean back to help with that "going to come off over her shoulder" feeling.


And this is Blue (not the Blue I owned). He is a registered paint, I swear. To me he looks like a cross between an arab and a draft. I worked with him briefly for the owner, but progress was non-exsistant, he was what he was.


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

barrelracer892 thanks for your compliment on my tack, I always love it, my birthday present from my bf(he sure does know what I like haha)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! He is a bit unfortunate looking! But I bet he's got a good personality!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i LIKE the cremello! So cute. My horse has prink around the eyes..I think she is gorgeous.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think our Angel would have to be one of the fugliest animals i have ever owner, a true disappointment to the TWH name, and that nsays a LOT lol! She has a MASSIVE head(probably the size of Bessies, smrobs!), short stumpy nech long back loooong legs, roman nose and huge ears! Her bloodlines cry for her, I am sad to call her a Generator baby....

(but I yuv her, the pawing nipping spoiled brat!hehe) Ill add a pic or 2 later.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL some of those Gen babies did turn out with the big jug heads! We've got one at the barn!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Solon said:


> Oh my! He is a bit unfortunate looking! But I bet he's got a good personality!


Nope, haha. Read what I wrote under the picture... _"I *strongly *dislike this horse, haha. He's rude, pushy, unintelligent, and fugly. He has no redeeming qualities whatsoever."_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Well, wanted to say something nice since he's lacking in the looks department! LOL!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a really bad mommy, but I have to say, I think my boy's baby pic from when he was a couple days old is fugly.










Fortunately, he has now grown into those knees and turned into a quite handsome man.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ I love the ugly duckling horses!


----------

